# best budget J frame holster ?



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Im looking for something with a simple clip, like the Mr. softy or the galco "stow and go" but i've heard the mr. softy is a poor fit and the clip on the stow and go is plastic.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Go with the Galco. The plastic clip is not due to price as most think, the spring steel clips loose their tension with use. Plastic doesn’t. It would have been cheaper to keep using them (we did many years ago), but Galco developed the plastic clip to address the failings of the steel one. Plastic lasts longer and it doesn’t scratch stuff you lean against (the paint of your car). Many of our clips are actually patented (a costly process).


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

http://www.baramihipgrip.com/ Works great, especially with the new lightweight J frame revolvers.


----------



## Rmart30 (Aug 13, 2008)

ck on cheaper than dirt, usually they have quite a few budget priced holsters that should fit what your looking for.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife and I have been reviewing clip-on, IWB holsters for the J-frame in _Concealed Carry_ Magazine. It's a continuing series of reviews, but not on any particular schedule. Take a look at CCM's back issues, or their website, and see if anything we've tried suits you.


----------

